# [Anregungen Abschlussarbeit gesucht] Umfang 70 Stunden, Komplexität mittel



## Biohazard (14. Dez 2011)

Sers,

ich bräuchte ein paar Denkanstöße- ich soll mir ein Thema für meine Abschlussarbeit suchen und habe freie Hand ein Thema zu wählen.

Tja Foris, was soll ich euch sagen, ihr wisst es ja selbst - wer die Wahl hat, hat auch die Qual :autsch:
Ich bin eine FIAE u suche im Bereich Java / Java EE etwas das sich gut realisieren lässt, mich von der Komplexität nicht blöd dastehen lässt u möglichst im Bereich Webentwicklung sein sollte. Quasi ein Ü-Ei für Informatiker :toll:

Anregungen? Anyone? :bahnhof:


----------



## nocturne (14. Dez 2011)

Es muss ja im Betrieb verwendet werden, frag doch deinen Ausbildungsleiter.


----------



## Bexx (14. Dez 2011)

Das ist nicht möglich, da ich mir selbst das Thema aussuchen muss. Bin in dieser Firma rein um meine Abschlussarbeit zu schreiben und habe hier vorher nicht meine Ausbildungszeit verbracht :/
Deshalb kann ich es mir ja auch aussuchen und das Thema ist nicht unternehmensspezifisch wählbar...
Brauche echt Hilfe, ich will mir nicht einfach mir nix dir nix was aus der Nase ziehen und dann blind drauf los proggen... Das Blöde ist, das ich nicht mal einen Anhaltspunkt habe


----------



## TheDarkRose (14. Dez 2011)

Mensch, schau dich doch in der Firma um, was die machen. Wie sind deren Prozesse? Wie könnte man diese verbessern? Kann man eine Anwendung in diese Richtung entwerfen um diese Prozesse zu verbessern/zu optimieren? Schalt dein Ding da oben ein. Die Eigeninitiative heutzutage lässt schon zu wünschen übrig.


----------



## bronks (15. Dez 2011)

Bexx hat gesagt.:


> Das ist nicht möglich, da ich mir selbst das Thema aussuchen muss. Bin in dieser Firma rein um meine Abschlussarbeit zu schreiben und habe hier vorher nicht meine Ausbildungszeit verbracht :/ Deshalb kann ich es mir ja auch aussuchen und das Thema ist nicht unternehmensspezifisch wählbar... Brauche echt Hilfe, ich will mir nicht einfach mir nix dir nix was aus der Nase ziehen und dann blind drauf los proggen... Das Blöde ist, das ich nicht mal einen Anhaltspunkt habe


Also ich würde das Projekt trotzdem vom Unternehmen abhängig machen.

Wenn das Unternehmen eine Bank ist, dann würde ich ein Kommissioniersystem bauen.
Wenn das Unternehmen ein Logistikdienstleister ist, dann würde ich ein Werkstoffauskunftssystem für den Maschinenbau wählen.
Usw ... usw ...

Auf jeden Fall irgendeinen Mist, bei dem Dir fachlich absolut niemand helfen kann.


----------



## inv_zim (15. Dez 2011)

Die Abschlussarbeit zum FIAE *muss* ein Projekt sein, das im Betrieb produktiv eingesetzt wird (wenigstens theoretisch), zumindest hier in RLP. Bei der IHK glaube ich, generell.

Bei einem JEE Projekt könntest du das Problem bekommen, dass die Prüfer keine Ahnung haben wovon du redest, und du bei der Präsentation mehr JEE vorstellen musst als überhaupt dein Projekt. In meinem Jahr hat jemand ein JEE Projekt gemacht, und auch eine gute Note bekommen, aber vom Hörensagen haben die Prüfer da gesessen, sich das angeguckt und dabei nett gegrinst, weil sie keine Ahnung von dem Kram hatten. Ist ja auch schon speziell.


----------



## ARadauer (15. Dez 2011)

http://www.java-forum.org/jobboerse/128607-mir-crawler-programmieren.html

;-)


----------



## krazun (15. Dez 2011)

Ich kenne das auch so, dass ein FIAE Projekt immer Betriebsbezogen sein muss. Die IHK akzeptiert keine künstlich ausgedachten Projekte. Es muss Praxisrelevant sein.

Vielleicht ist das bei dir ja anders, aber zumindest hier in Bremen ist das der Fall. Ich würd mich da nochmal informieren, bevor du eventuell Arbeit umsonst machst und dein Projektantrag abgelehnt wird.

grüße,
krazun


----------



## nocturne (15. Dez 2011)

Nun wie es im Betrieb verwendet wird lässt ja spielraum. Entwickel' doch ein Raucherzeitverabredungssystem. Oder ein Mittagessenlaufsystem. Eine dropbox wäre auch nicht falsch.

Mit Netbeans dann die Swing-Gui und mit JBoss die Persistenceschicht.


----------



## Bexx (15. Dez 2011)

Ganz ohne s*****, manche von euch können sich die Kommentare echt auch sparen.
Wenn es in meinem Fall kein gesonderter Fall wäre, würde ich mit Sicherheit hier nicht posten, darüber schonmal nachgedacht ihr Schlauberger. Ich wurde skandalös einen Monat vor meiner eigentlichen Prüfung in meinem alten Betrieb entlassen (Rechtsstreit wird länger als mein Prüfungstermin dauern, bevor jemand blöd fragt!) und dieser Betrieb hier entwickelt unter PHP und sie betreiben ein Rechenzentrum. Ich bin hier seit 4 Tagen und diese Leute hier waren so gutherzig mich rein für meine Abschlussarbeit hier aufzunehmen, mich zu vergüten und mich mein s***** Projekt machen zu lassen.

Tut mir ja leid, dass ich anscheinend nicht in der Lage bin mir atoc ein geiles Projekt aus dem ***** zu ziehen, aber ganz ohne Quatsch - ich hab nach Anregungen gesucht und nicht danach von euch belehrt zu werden. Ich bin nicht bescheuert, aber ich brauch mal einen kreativen Anreiz, wenn euch das zu viel ist oder ihr keinen Bock da drauf habt, dann postet doch bitte auch nicht hier drunter und verschont mich mit Gerede wie "streng doch mal dein Ding da oben an". Das ist nicht nur frech, sondern auch äußerst unangebracht. Aber in der Anonymität des Internets kann man sich ja sicher wiegen, ne!

Für alle anderen, die einfach so mal eine kreative Anregung hätten - bitte her damit!
Der Rest, bitte in Ruhe lassen!

Sorry, aber sowas macht mich echt sauer. Wenn ich andere Alternativen sehen würde, hätte ich sie mit Sicherheit ergriffen und da mein Fall ein Spezialfall ist, ist auch alles mit der IHK SAARLAND abgeklärt und genau so Gültigkeit wie ich es versuche in Angriff zu nehmen.


----------



## Bexx (15. Dez 2011)

Nachtrag: Die Leute hier in der Firma können mir kein Projekt zuteilen, weil sie erstens keine offenen Baustellen haben und zum 2. PHP - Programmierer sind. Seine Abschlussarbeit in einer Fremdsprache schreiben ist für das spätere Fachgespräch auch mit Sicherheit nicht das cleverste u das werde ich auch nur im äußersten Notfall angehen. Außerdem habe ich geschrieben im Bereich JAVA / JAVA EE - soll heißen- es kann entweder java oder java ee sein, das ist egal.


----------



## inv_zim (15. Dez 2011)

Hey, mal ruhig, Junge. Die meisten Tipps hier waren einfach nur gut gemeint. Den Sonderfall hättest du ja vorher erläutern können, aber mir sind halt auch schon Leute untergekommen, die diese Sachen nicht wussten und dann wurden Projekte abgelehnt. Hellsehen 2.0 ist bei uns in der Firma zwar grade in der Entwicklung, hat aber noch Bugs 

Ein Java Programm für 70 Stunden, ich würde versuchen die "Grundtechniken" zu benutzen. Datenbankabfragen, Client/Server Kommunikation, eben den Schulstoff praktisch andwenden. Wie wäre es mit einer kleinen ToDo Verwaltung für Gruppen?


----------



## Bexx (15. Dez 2011)

nocturne hat gesagt.:


> Nun wie es im Betrieb verwendet wird lässt ja spielraum. Entwickel' doch ein Raucherzeitverabredungssystem. Oder ein Mittagessenlaufsystem. Eine dropbox wäre auch nicht falsch.
> 
> Mit Netbeans dann die Swing-Gui und mit JBoss die Persistenceschicht.



das hab ich ja noch gar nicht gelesen... das sind sehr gute Ideen, ich danke dir erstmal dafür und recherchiere mal nach, wie ich das evtl umsetzen kann hier. Aber mit dem Ansatz kann ich auf jeden Fall schonmal was anfangen, wirklich vielen dank!


----------



## Bexx (15. Dez 2011)

inv_zim hat gesagt.:


> Hey, mal ruhig, Junge. Die meisten Tipps hier waren einfach nur gut gemeint. Den Sonderfall hättest du ja vorher erläutern können, aber mir sind halt auch schon Leute untergekommen, die diese Sachen nicht wussten und dann wurden Projekte abgelehnt. Hellsehen 2.0 ist bei uns in der Firma zwar grade in der Entwicklung, hat aber noch Bugs
> 
> Ein Java Programm für 70 Stunden, ich würde versuchen die "Grundtechniken" zu benutzen. Datenbankabfragen, Client/Server Kommunikation, eben den Schulstoff praktisch andwenden. Wie wäre es mit einer kleinen ToDo Verwaltung für Gruppen?



Danke, das ist ebenfalls eine gute Anregung. Da hab ich doch jetzt schonmal ein paar Dinge die sich evaluieren lassen 
Sorry für meine "Explosion", aber wie man sich vllt nach der Erläuterung denken kann, stehe ich mehr als unter Strom und habe zur Zeit deshalb kaum Nerven für 'Energiefresser' und 'Zeitverschwender'.
Eine Prüfung musste ich schon sausen lassen und es sind halt nur noch 5 Wochen bis zur nächsten Antragsabgabe... Da wird einem schon leicht mulmig zumute, bei diesem Gedanke


----------



## bronks (15. Dez 2011)

Bexx hat gesagt.:


> ... dieser Betrieb hier entwickelt unter PHP und sie betreiben ein Rechenzentrum ...


Was Entwickeln die mit PHP? Da wird es sicher etwas geben was man in angemessener Form in JEE nachbauen könnte.


----------

